# Too good to be true?



## d_biddles (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-digital-slr-camera/1008597439

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/new-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-digital-slr-camera-body-ot/1008563400#gallery-item-full-5

If these are legit, I want to cry as I just blew all my money recently :'(


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 3, 2013)

Rule of thumb: If it seems to good to be true, it probably is. There are a lot of bait and switch schemes on the web. Be careful. Caveat Emptor. "Buyer Beware"


----------



## rpt (Feb 3, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Rule of thumb: If it seems to good to be true, it probably is. There are a lot of bait and switch schemes on the web. Be careful. Caveat Emptor. "Buyer Beware"


+1000
950 GBP for a 5D3? If it is a real camera it is either defective or stolen!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 3, 2013)

rpt said:


> FatDaddyJones said:
> 
> 
> > Rule of thumb: If it seems to good to be true, it probably is. There are a lot of bait and switch schemes on the web. Be careful. Caveat Emptor. "Buyer Beware"
> ...


I agree ... maybe its an awesomely built replica to carry sandwiches ... kind of like a lens cup, but with better quality ;D


----------



## zim (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe the guy is all purple about it and just wants rid of ;D

MPN 5260B020 
EAN 013803142433 

Can these be checked out by Canon support?

It does sound like bait and switch though


----------



## J.R. (Feb 3, 2013)

zim said:


> Maybe the guy is all purple about it and just wants rid of ;D
> 
> MPN 5260B020
> EAN 013803142433
> ...



LOL ... I hope it isn't all smashed up!


----------



## Dukinald (Feb 3, 2013)

J.R. said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the guy is all purple about it and just wants rid of ;D
> ...



Never saw how events went on that thread as the mods took it down. 

Coincidence ? That's just too funny !


----------



## d_biddles (Feb 3, 2013)

They guy said he was just looking for a quick sale.. ie. probably stolen


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2013)

need some flooring?


----------



## junkwerks (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh no. Here we go again...


----------

